# What colour is Irvine?



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

hes a 13.3hh welsh cob, but what colour is he? he was a 3yr old stallion & had just been broken in in these pictures.
& the video is of me riding him 4 years ago, teaching him to jump but clearly failing lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like he is a chestnut/sorrel sabino.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Something makes me want to say there is more going on. His colour seems a bit pinkish? ND you are far more the expert than I, what about roan as well as sabino?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

i thought it was a little more than that.. 
the dealer we got him from just said he was ' red blagdon'...whatever that is lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That sure is a possibility, but I am not so sure on that. His red areas seem to be pretty even in color (even up onto the head). He could be just a more expressed sabino.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Well the sabino gene causes roaning, so I don't think there would be additional roaning in there. I suppose it's possible though. But I have to agree with Sorrel Sabino.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Strawberry (red) roan with Sabino?

Like this:


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with the strawberry comment.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ND I think you might be right you know... His left hand side of his face is clearly the same colour as his body which would be unusual for roan.

I have read a theory that Clydies don't show Sabino but instead a DW strain. Since he has the roaning and white similar to a Clyde, I am going to say whatever they have is what he has lol.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Also agree with Strawberry roan!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> That sure is a possibility, but I am not so sure on that. His red areas seem to be pretty even in color (even up onto the head). He could be just a more expressed sabino.


I agree I think he might be a maximum expressed sabino.

Go to Element Arabians for what a maximumly expressed sabion looks like.

Super Nova


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

He looks like a red blagdon to me, with extensive sabino (possibly DW) markings.

Here is Myst. She is a blue blagdon.











Lizzie


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

blagdon is common in Irish cobs right? i think thats what he is. 
& i dont think he is strawberry roan, because roan horses have darker faces than the rest of their body, as other people have said :S


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

The sabino gene does not cause roaning. The sabino gene is a white pattern gene, not the roaning gene. There is a test you can do on horses to see if they are homozygous/heterozygous for the roan gene itself and if I'm not mistaken, I think there is some sort of test to test the zygosity of the sabino pattern in the horse. But, I do agree that he is a strawberry roan sabino.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sabino _does_ cause roaning. It just does not cause _classic_ roaning.

There is only one test out there for sabino (SB1). A horse may test negative for SB1 but it does not mean that they do not have sabino as there are many different types of sabino.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

So far, only a test for Sabino1 is available. There are tons of other known sabino types, but testing is not available.

Actually I have to say, that the OP's horse does not look like a Welsh cob but most probably either a Gypsy or Gypsy cross. Difficult to tell much from the pics, but he doesn't have the head of a Welshie and also has too much feather to be one. This colour is found commonly in Gypsies. Maybe he came from Wales, but I doubt he's a Welsh Cob. There are loads of Gypsy Horse breeders in Wales.

Another clue is that the seller called him 'Blagdon'. This is a term only ever used for Gypsy Horses. It denotes a horse of a plain colour (something other than tobiano) with usually, four white feet. I somehow doubt he's a true roan, although it is difficult to tell from the pics.

Here is an example of a blue blagdon. Just lighter in colour than our Myst.

Lloyds | Vines Gypsy Horses

And here is his red blagdon daughter.

Rococco

As you see, both have extensive sabino.

Lizzie


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would say chestnut/sorrel sabino, with the rabicano roaning (different than classic roaning)...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> I would say chestnut/sorrel sabino, with the rabicano roaning (different than classic roaning)...


I wouldn't say rabicano as that is usually centered on the barrel and tends to not be evenly dispersed over the whole body.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ND is it Sab 1 in Clydeys? I seem to recall that it is not but my memory is getting patchy in my advanced age ****. I think this guy has whatever the Clydes do, it just looks like them to me.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I *think* SB1 is in clydes. I need to go look at all my info again. By brain isn't working right yet this morning. :lol:


----------

